# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Поздравления >  Харон, с днём рождения!

## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!

----------


## SDS

А тут пиши иль не пиши -
Исчез Харон в речной глуши....

----------


## BiZ111

бухарики

----------


## Sanych

Не исчез, был на днях.

----------


## HARON

Спасибо ребята и девчата! Простите что исчез Рад что меня помните

----------


## Jemal

Поздравляю!!)

----------


## Vanya

> А тут пиши иль не пиши -
> Исчез Харон в речной глуши....


утоп штоле?

----------

